# Firebird c26 boiler adequate or not ?



## Billo (7 Dec 2012)

I am considering replacing the oil fired central heating system in a standard 4 bed semi d.
The plumber wants to insert a Firebird c26 condensing boiler. 
There are 6 rads downstairs and 5 upstairs.
Would that boiler be suitable ?

Thanks
Billo


----------



## Leo (7 Dec 2012)

Please edit the title of your thread to make it more meaningful.


----------



## Shane007 (7 Dec 2012)

The boiler should really be sized to the house. I use a Mear's calculator to work each kw required for each room, factor in number of external walls, type of floor, add 10% for system delivery losses and approx 1kw per 50 litres of hot water cylinder volume.
Saying that, 11 rads, a 26kw HE boiler would be ample.

I personally would not go for a Firebird. I would go for a Grant Vortex. Much better boiler.


----------



## Billo (8 Dec 2012)

Thanks Shane.

I will try the calculator method to calculate kw requirement.

Rgds

Billo


----------

